# Seltsame Dateien auf SD-Karte



## Nusskati (10. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe von einer Freundin eine SD-Karte bekommen, die sie in der Kamera hatte,
eigentlich sollten darauf um die 900 Bilder sein, es lassen sich aber nur 180 anzeigen, der Rest ist in kryptischen Zeichen. (Dateien und Ordner)
Im Anhang ein Screenshoot davon.
Habt ihr sowas schon mal gesehen? Besteht da noch irgend eine Chance, an die restlichen Bilder ran zu kommen oder sollte sie sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden?

LG Nusskati


----------



## sheel (10. Februar 2015)

Hi

es gibt eine Menge von mehr oder weniger guter Recoverysoftware: https://www.google.at/search?q=rescue+sd+card
Ein oder zwei ausprobieren schadet nicht. Für die Bilder, die man so nicht wiederbekommt (falls man überhaupt welche bekommt) lohnt sich jede weitere Anstrengung vermutlich nicht (entweder gehts nicht oder ist zu viel Aufwand für Urlaubsfotos etc.)


----------



## Zvoni (11. Februar 2015)

Datei-/Ordnerdatum 20.06.2057???
Und 02.10.1983? Gabs damals denn schon SD-Karten?
Geil.....

Mal nen Scandisk/chkdsk drüberlaufen lassen.

Vielleicht ist die SD-Karte irgendwo in die Nähe eines starken Magnetfeldes gekommen. Wer weiss.....


----------



## Bratkartoffel (12. Februar 2015)

Hi,

ich tippe eher auf eine defekte SD Karte, die Dinger haben ja auch nur eine begrenzte Lebensdauer. Von daher ein Tool wie von sheel vorgeschlagen verwenden und danach die Karte austauschen.

Grüße,
BK


----------

